# BIN- just not as nasty as people think...



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

So, I have noticed many comments over the years about BIN having all sorts of nasty chemicals in it, so I looked up the MSDS on it. I am interested in this type of info on anything I used regularly, and BIN fits into this category. Here is what I found:

This is from Zinsser's MSDS
Hazardous Component 
Ethyl Alcohol 64-17-5 1000 PPM 1000 PPM 
Isopropyl Alcohol 67-63-0 400 PPM 400 PPM 
Kaolin 1332-58-7 15 mg/m
Magnesium Aluminum Silicate 12174-11-7 15 mg/m
Talc 14807-96-6 20 mppcf 2 mg/m 
Titanium Dioxide 

Carcinocenicity: This material is not considered a carcinogen by IARC or NTP and is not 
regulated as a carcinogen by OSHA.
Acute Inhalation Toxicity: This material has been tested for acute inhalation toxicity in 
accordance with the FHSA by the methods described in 16 CFR 1500 as regulated by the CSPC. 
Based on the results of these tests, this material is not considered toxic. 

PS- I do love BIN, so I am not impartial, but it looks less nasty than some Acrylics I use....


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We only use BIN for knots. What are you using it for that you love it so much? It is an Interior primer and an Exterior spot primer.

Please let me know your applications for use.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

That's certainly good to hear but even so it's a bitch to work with. Just about the only product my respirator won't filter out and one of the few that I can actually feel the effect it has on me after using it for a period of time so I try and use it as little as possible.

I also suspect that fifteen or twenty years from now some of the things they're saying aren't toxic will end up being reclassified simply because a history of their effects will have revealed problems. 

I try and not take chances with anything anymore and wear a respirator and gloves more and more frequently. Especially since I only do interior work where adequate ventilation is often an issue.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the alcohol vapor is what causes the physical effects, which is not great, but not necessarily going to cause acute or chronic health problems with proper ventilation/respirator use. 85% of my work is inside, and I use it to seal smoke damage, nicotine, stains, knots, and barrier coating. Sometimes I use it on cabinets if they are lacquer and being converted to paint. I love it because it dries fast, sands very well, and leaves a great substrate to topcoat. I stopped using low odor oil primers in favor of BIN for most uses.
People were posting that BIN had ketones and other crazy chemicals in it, so I looked it up and did not find anything that supported this.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I rolled out some ceiling with bin due to nasty water stains - man I had to run out of that room!


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

The key to the BIN is air circulation & exchange. We always use a fan to move and exchange the air in the work area and never have a problem. Once it dries, the odor dissipates very quickly. It's not something I look to use, but have no problem using it when the situation warrants. It is one of those tried and true products that has never let me down. I know some believe it is too brittle to use as an enamel underbody, but I have never found anything that sands out over raw wood better than BIN. I am a fan.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

BIN is the sweet smell of success. I always have a can and a spray can of it around.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the post KD. It's good to know that about BIN. There's no doubt it's a great product for it's designed uses.

For me, using it extensively on interiors does require good ventilation, and because of that I find it burdensome. It takes extra time to set it up especially in cold climates and seasons. The vapor can also be a potential fire/explosion hazard, and one more thing to deal with.

I too have had to run out of rooms where I used it on large surfaces, and one time I was close to passing out. That cuts down on production for me. The other thing is that it's thinner than say coverstain, so I find it more troublesome to work with, having to watch for runs. 

I find a coverstain works just as well for most of the same purposes, and is easier, although it does share similar challenges. Although, as Dan said, BIN doesn't seem to be blocked out by respirators as well as CS. CS''s odor will linger longer though, but when the topcoat is applied over, it's odor is diminished.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

One nice thing about bin and shellac is these have been in use for a long time. Less chance of finding new health concerns. 

While it stinks strongly, the odor dissipates more quickly than any other solvent based coating I have used.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

As an aside, just wth does BIN stand for? No one has ever told me......


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Thanks for the post KD. It's good to know that about BIN. There's no doubt it's a great product for it's designed uses.
> 
> For me, using it extensively on interiors does require good ventilation, and because of that I find it burdensome. It takes extra time to set it up especially in cold climates and seasons. The vapor can also be a potential fire/explosion hazard, and one more thing to deal with.
> 
> ...


Weird, I've done some of my best work while passed out.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

kdpaint said:


> As an aside, just wth does BIN stand for? No one has ever told me......


"Created in 1946 as a 3-Purpose *Bulls-I-Namel* (later called B-I-N). This product performed three functions: priming, sealing, and killing stains"


I had a feeling the B.I. stood for Bulls Eye.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

The alcohols in Bin are toxic to your liver and kidneys. It will make it into your blood stream through vapour inhalation and skin contact. It will also cause blindness in high concentrations...even faster if you drink it!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> We only use BIN for knots. What are you using it for that you love it so much? It is an Interior primer and an Exterior spot primer.
> 
> Please let me know your applications for use.


 To use or knot to use is the ?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

ROOMINADAY said:


> The alcohols in Bin are toxic to your liver and kidneys. It will make it into your blood stream through vapour inhalation and skin contact. It will also cause blindness in high concentrations...even faster if you drink it!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


methyl alcohol is the stuff that can blind you.it's the poison they put in ethyl alcohol to make it denatured alcohol. BIN has mainly ethyl (drinkable grain alcohol) and isopopyl.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Zinsser makes an edible shellac with which they coat candy and pills


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Melts in your mouth, not in your hand!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the smell of Binz compared to alkyd stain sealers. There are alcohol based dryfalls and they aren't too hard on the head either. Alcohol dries super fast and it don't smell too bad from the get go. All you smell is the alcohol.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

For ethyl and isopropyl alcohols to damage organs, you would have to be spraying many cases of it without a respirator. If you spray case after case of acrylic interior paint without a respirator you would be f'd as well.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I use a good bit of bin, having a rig dedicated for shellac helps and I use it more now because of it. 

Pros fast drying, low odor after the alcohol dries, bacterial/mold/odor killing properties, and as Cliff said sand-ability.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

BIN Boy It's Nasty


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Its funny what bothers people- the last time I rolled out a room, ceilings and all, with an alkyd (even a low odor) it just about made me puke, even with negative pressure. Doing the same with BIN was fine. 
Its all subjective I guess. I worked with a guy who had to leave the room if we were using Gripper. He said the cat pee thing turned his guts...
Maybe I love BIN because I don't drink and its a cheap thrill or something....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Ahh, the great 'organic or inorganic' debate.

Your body will process organic material.
It will not process inorganic material.
Food for thought.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If lefty alone for three hours, would Kitty Dukakis drink B-I-N ? :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I was going to make a smart-ass comment about Nancy Pelosi and BIN - but I didn't.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> I was going to make a smart-ass comment about Nancy Pelosi and BIN - but I didn't.



you can't even do that in the PZ. :hammer:


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

I kinda enjoy the smell of Bondo.

And Varnish aint so bad either.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

The smell of BIN doesn't bother me as much as Kilz.....it's much worse IMO


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> For ethyl and isopropyl alcohols to damage organs, you would have to be spraying many cases of it without a respirator. If you spray case after case of acrylic interior paint without a respirator you would be f'd as well.


Ethyl alcohol is the stuff painters drink, after all.


Since the OP started this thread referring to the MSDS, it made me wonder: how many of us with employees have our HAZCOM plans/files up to date? I think I might be a little behind with some of the newer products.

Anybody?

Anybody?

<<<<<<crickets>>>>>>


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> Ethyl alcohol is the stuff painters drink, after all.
> 
> 
> Since the OP started this thread referring to the MSDS, it made me wonder: how many of us with employees have our HAZCOM plans/files up to date? I think I might be a little behind with some of the newer products.
> ...


 
up to date???:laughing:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

You guys do know that there are different filters available for the different chemicals we use? 


Everybody thinks that the filters and cartridges that come with the mask will filter everything. Not true. How often do you guys change out the canisters for the masks? How many keep your masks in an air-tight container when not using them? Otherwise the charcoal in the canisters becomes ineffective.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I change mine regularly, pretty much with any new job that is longer than a few days. I do keep mine in a plastic bag as well, just sometimes forget when on site.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> You guys do know that there are different filters available for the different chemicals we use?
> 
> 
> Everybody thinks that the filters and cartridges that come with the mask will filter everything. Not true. How often do you guys change out the canisters for the masks? How many keep your masks in an air-tight container when not using them? Otherwise the charcoal in the canisters becomes ineffective.


For years, we've worked with a floor finisher who never had the right cartridges on his mask. For the stuff he was applying, he should have been using an "Acid Chloride", or "Acid Gas", cartridge instead of the regular organic vapor version. These days, talking to him is a strange experience, he's done an astounding amount of brain damage to himself.


----------

